

Stealth Y Combinator Opzi Gets Serious Angel Attention - yurisagalov
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/24/stealth-y-combinator-opzi-gets-serious-angel-attention/

======
RealGeek
Opzi is a Q&A and networking website with private groups based on School or
Company.

Think Quora + Yammer

Euwyn Poon tells about Opzi in a interview.
[http://www.metaezra.com/archive/2010/04/introducing_opzi_a_c...](http://www.metaezra.com/archive/2010/04/introducing_opzi_a_cornell_sta.shtml)

~~~
vegashacker
Sounds like a really good cut on the Q&A problem. Looking forward to checking
it out.

------
rxin
Congrats, Euwyn!

The enterprise space needs some serious disruptions. Especially in the area of
knowledge dissemination, it is a huge barrier to pass knowledges around in
medium/large businesses. This could be very useful in unleashing the knowledge
buried in the myriads of corporate repositories (human resources, databases,
etc).

~~~
Frocer
Congrats!! Always great to see another Cornellian entrepreneur :)

~~~
yosho
Werd. GO BIG RED.

Tho I think Cornell Engineering is starting to get better and better. I just
wish they had a CS program that was better tailored for startups instead of
like quant trading and stuff.

------
vaksel

       http://www.euwyn.com/
       Opzi : www.opzi.com
       Q&A redefined.
    

his site gives some idea of what it is.

my guess is that it's something like yammer merged with quora

~~~
dillydally
My money is on "Quora for enterprise." Yammer is also launching a Q&A product.

There was a question on Quora (can't find it now) about whether Quora itself
was going to build an enterprise product, and they said no, there weren't any
immediate plans.

------
keyle
Techcrunch is down at the moment. So is wordpress.com...

WordPress.com is temporarily unavailable. We’re working on the issue and
things will be back up and running ASAP. Please check back in a few minutes.

------
widgetycrank
So this is a single-founder YC company?

------
daveambrose
congrats euwyn! way to bring that nyc hustle to the valley!

------
mickdj
Good work Euwyn!

------
jw84
Two thoughts:

\- I giggled like an immature schoolboy.

\- Linkbait.

~~~
jackowayed
This is one of the rare TC headlines that isn't linkbait.

He raised a ton of money, with basically every great angel in on the deal. Any
deal of that size with both Ron Conway and Paul Buchheit involved counts as
"serious angel attention."

~~~
jw84
It's 127 words saying someone, somewhere, is popular. No explanation for what
Opzi does, just a plug for the TC event next week. I'm all for YC loving and
Euwyn is definitely impressive but really? Let's raise the bar just a skosh.

~~~
sudonim
"Tune in at TC disrupt for the exciting conclusion of.... Opzi"

I really like Euwyn and I'd give him a lot of time as an entrepreneur, but
this article really does Euwyn and Opzi a disservice by being so vague.

------
tehdik
Yeah Cornell!!

